# Squirrels getting harder to skin



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

This cold weather is starting to toughen up the hides on those bushy tails. There getting harder to skin every trip out.


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

had a **** on friday that was very tough to skin...


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

The quicker you can skin them the easier they are, I had pretty good luck last weekend and limited out in no time. It can be a job and I'm fussy ....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Try letting them soak in water first.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been seriously thinking about skinning them on the spot while still warm. I don't know what the DNR would say about skinned tree rat in the game pouch.:evil: I know deer peel out a lot easier when warm. And #4 hows the water trick work for you?? I've never tried that.


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

The DNR may not like the fact that you would be discarding animal parts.

I have never used the water to soak them. Have only heard it works. I have a rack that holds two feet or one head and you put it in there and pull.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

*The DNR may not like the fact that you would be discarding animal parts.*

I could always use the argument about how deer hunters leave a lot of guts in the woods and a few squirrels isn't much in comparison. I found a neat cord hanger for them I can put in my pocket and hang them from a branch and put them in a zip lock afterwards. Keep them with no fur or guts in a baggie in my game pouch. I guess I could save the tails for proof if I ever got checked and questioned. It probably wouldn't take 5 min. to field dress one.​


----------



## Bigskyguide (Jul 24, 2011)

DocHoliday said:


> *The DNR may not like the fact that you would be discarding animal parts.*
> 
> I could always use the argument about how deer hunters leave a lot of guts in the woods and a few squirrels isn't much in comparison. I found a neat cord hanger for them I can put in my pocket and hang them from a branch and put them in a zip lock afterwards. Keep them with no fur or guts in a baggie in my game pouch. I guess I could save the tails for proof if I ever got checked and questioned. It probably wouldn't take 5 min. to field dress one.​


I was wondering is it leagel to skin a squirrel in the woods the law says you can not destroy the sex of a anmial but it would be alot easier when their warm?


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

Its a Squirrel, if they write you a ticket fight it and just say what else could it be. As far as i know the sex of the squirrel isnt really as important as a deer or a duck?? I hope that any CO would understand


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Just leave a back foot on. Same as **** when you sell the carcass.


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

Its field dressin em. And the foot thing is funny cuz we sell **** to a guy and is only rule is we have to leave at least one foot on lol guess its so he's not eatin cat lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Yep, that is correct.


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

dude must be hard up if hes eating ***** what gets me is he is hard up enough to eat a **** but wont eat a cat???????????:yikes:


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

I gut/skin squirrel/rabbit on the spot. Much easier.
throw them in a platic bag. Alot less weight to carry. DNR aren't going to hassle you.


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

Yea those down south boys love em
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

